
Tell HN: Merry Christmas - jason_slack
Merry Christmas fellow HN&#x27;ers.<p>2018 went so fast. I hope that 2018 was good for everyone and that you all have a prosperous new year.
======
10122018
It's almost midnight on the 25th where I am and this is the first time
somebody wished me "Merry Christmas" today. Thank you. Merry Christmas and
best wishes to all of you as well.

~~~
jpster
Merry Christmas! And best wishes for a splendid 2019.

------
jacquesm
Is there a Murphy's law variation associated with central heating systems
failing on Christmas eve? Never mind, Merry Christmas HN!

~~~
ellisv
I think this falls under Finagle's law.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finagle%27s_law](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finagle%27s_law)

------
bhavikjadav
મેરી ક્રિસમસ! (Merry Christmas) From Junagadh, Gujarat, India [1]. 1 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junagadh](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junagadh)

~~~
mailjenil
મેરી ક્રિસમસ! It feels joy to connect with another Gujju on HN.

~~~
mannjani
+1. Merry Christmas!!

------
koolba
Merry Christmas to everybody that continues to makes this community a
procrastinator’s paradise!

( _And the lurkers too!_ )

------
mothsonasloth
Merry Christmas from Scotland!

Anyone have any Hackernews hacks to get over a cold fast?

I've tried pills, roast potatoes, hot toddies and bad Christmas TV....

~~~
lewiscollard
It might be too late, but one thing my brother taught me is to demolish a LOT
of orange juice the moment you start to feel unwell (drink it as if you are
thirsty all the time - I did five litres of it in about twelve hours), crank
the heating up to make your bedroom uncomfortably hot and sleep as much as you
possibly can.

I don't know the mechanism behind it working for us - my brother and I are a
bit of an oddity in that we both have insanely effective immune systems (and
like running experiments on ourselves), but it works for me. Might work for
you, might not!

~~~
rovr138
Something to search, “Vitamins C megadose”

------
sus_007
Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to fellow HN'rs from the lap of Himalayas :D
(Nepal)

मेरी क्रिस्मस |

~~~
meanmrmustard92
Merry Christmas from another Nepali on the other side of the world (Bay Area)
and missing home.

------
zhte415
Merry Christmas from Shanghai! 圣诞节快乐！

[https://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&f=8&rsv_bp=1&rsv_idx=1&ch=&...](https://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&f=8&rsv_bp=1&rsv_idx=1&ch=&tn=baidu&bar=&wd=%E5%9C%A3%E8%AF%9E%E8%8A%82%E5%BF%AB%E4%B9%90)

~~~
zozbot123
I'm sure that you didn't mean to offend but Shèngdàn actually means the birth
of Kongzi (Confucius), and using it for Christmas is only due to Western
Colonialism, trying to dominate and erase Chinese culture. 耶誕节快乐!

Edit: Yes, your link shows that every year there is this "Western Christmas
craze" in China. It is a commercialized, fashionable holiday for young people
to have fun - but this also shows how disrespectful it is that they associate
this with the traditional title of Kongzi. Kongzi said that through festivals
and rituals we learn to become more humane. Is this the spirit by which
Western Christmas festival is celebrated today?

------
michaelmarion
Merry Christmas, HN! This community is something I check in on every morning —
I’m happy I can always find something new or interesting to learn about each
time.

------
armansu
Рождество құтты болсын! Merry Christmas from HN'ers of Kazakhstan!

~~~
kukabynd
Kutty bolsyn!

------
flixic
Linksmų Kalėdų from Lithuania!

------
mmsimanga
Merry Christmas to you all from Africa. Its about 4pm here, family napping
after all the food.

------
chroju
メリー・クリスマス (Merry Christmas) from Japan!

------
_susanoo
Vrolijk kerstfeest!

------
javiramos
Feliz Navidad from San Juan, Puerto Rico!

~~~
sergiomattei
Feliz navidad from Caguas!

------
ltr_
Feliz Navidad from Atacama - Chile

~~~
javiramos
Merry christmas! The Atacama, one of the most beautiful places I’ve ever been
to.

------
phillipamann
Merry Christmas from Israel :o

------
bluejekyll
Merry Christmas from my family currently in beautiful snow covered Western NY.
️

------
amunategui
Feliz Navidad from Barcelona!

~~~
letFunny
From Madrid too

------
baxtr
Frohe Weihnachten!

------
rohan1024
नाताळचा हार्दिक शुभेच्छा! (Merry Christmas!) From Pune, India.

------
ljsocal
среќен Божиќ (Merry Christmas) all from Macedonia (E. Europe)

------
cosbas
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from Romania :)!

------
sethupathy
This is such a random, yet wholesome post and thread. I love it!

2018 has been quite a year for me and HN has definitely helped by being a
great community for fascinating discussions and interesting reads. To anyone
else going through a shit time, reach out, talk to a friend, try to make 2019
a happier year. Stay strong.

Belated Merry Christmas and best wishes for the New Year everyone!

------
jonny789
Merry Christmas & Best wishes to everyone.

------
dgellow
Joyeux Noël, depuis la Suisse romande :)

~~~
Randomswiss
Bonnes fêtes (de Nyon)

------
tigerwash
Fröhliche Weihnachten!

------
timzaman
gelukkig nieuwjaar from mountain view!

~~~
eloy
Fijne feestdagen from The Hague :)

~~~
Insanity
Fijne feestdagen van België! Happy holidays from Belgium!

------
nec4b
Merry Christmas and a happy New Year.

------
bko
срећан Божић

------
arvinsim
Maayong Pasko from Philippines!

------
Shinkirou
Feliz Natal from Portugal!

~~~
jventura
Igualmente!

------
krylon
Merry Christmas!

2018 was kind of mixed bag for me, but the good parts were _really_ good, so I
am not going to complain, but look forward to a new year full of the usual
surprises and craziness.

------
happppy
Not christian but still Happy Christmas to all who are celebrating.

------
ravieira
Merry Christmas HN! Feliz natal from Recife, Brazil!

~~~
henriquemaia
Merry Christmas to you too, fellow citizen.

------
irvingprime
Merry Christmas and God bless us everyone!

------
zikani_03
Merry Christmas from the warm heart of Africa, Malawi! Mulungu akudalitseni
nonse! (God bless you all!)

------
kixpanganiban
Maligayang Pasko from the Philippines!

------
piokoch
Laudate omnes gentes, laudate Domine!

------
rwbhn
Feliz Navidad from New Mexico, USA!

------
dgut
Feliz Navidad from Asturias, Spain!

------
RickJWagner
Merry Christmas, Happy Hannakuh, Happy Kwanza, and a great 2019 to all my
Hacker News friends.

------
dsamarin
C рождеством!

------
purrcat259
Il-Milied it-tajjeb from Malta! :)

------
maz1b
It really did! Well, it felt pretty fast anyway.

Merry Christmas to all celebrating and happy holidays :~)

------
JamesAdir
Merry Christmas from Tel Aviv!

------
andrewl
Merry Christmas to all! And best wishes for a good 2019 everywhere in the
world.

------
spicyramen
Feliz Navidad desde Hangzhou

------
aiven
З Різдвом!

------
vaultcool
Merry Christmas to the whole of HN, you freaking amazing community! :)

------
sedeki
God jul, en dag för sent

------
sdsk8
Feliz Natal from Brazil

------
diogotozzi
Feliz Natal from Brazil

------
luord
Feliz Navidad! Merry Christmas from Bucaramanga, Colombia =)

------
markrian
圣诞快乐 from Guangzhou!

~~~
zozbot123
耶诞快乐!

------
deepaksurti
krismas kee badhaee! Merry Christmas from India.

------
CaptainJustin
Merry Christmas from Johannesburg, South Africa

------
smasty
Merry Christmas from Slovakia. Veselé Vianoce!

------
kuwze
Merry Christmas!

------
jlawson
Merry Christmas!

------
frmdstryr
Merry Christmas!

------
marsrover
Merry Christmas!

------
etblg
Merry Christmas or Happy Holiday everyone!

------
fosco
Merry Gravmass from Long Island New York!

------
moasda
Scheene Weihnachtn from Munich, Germany!

------
realo
Joyeux Noël , from Québec City, Canada!

------
watermans
Merry Chrismas from the mid-south US!

------
healthenclave
Merry Christmas Everyone! From India

------
bigbang
Merry Christmas from San Francisco.

------
ambivalents
Merry Christmas from San Francisco!

------
kristiandupont
Glædelig jul!

------
Odenwaelder
Merry Christmas from the Odenwald.

------
vforgione
Buon Natale!

------
rusk
Nollaig Shona Daoibh ó h’Eireann

------
t0astbread
Frohe Weihnachten from Austria!

------
GolDDranks
Jubilous Yuletide from Finland!

------
amingilani
Merry Christmas from Pakistan!

------
darreld
Merry Christmas from Maryland!

------
chocolatemario
Merry Christmas from Seattle.

------
ctrlv
Merry Christmas from New York

------
ElliotH
Happy Christmas from Bermuda!

------
cdnsteve
Merry Christmas from Canada!

------
julienfr112
Joyeux Noël, from Burgundy.

------
lemiffe
Fijne kerstfeest allemaal!

------
NinjaX
Merry Christmas, Fellas!

------
WhoIsSatoshi
Merry Christmas friends!

------
marton78
Boldog karácsonyt!

------
squirrelicus
Merry Christmas!

------
ASipos
Crãciun fericit!

------
rjeli
Merry Christmas.

------
confuseddesi
Merry Christmas!

------
vanderZwan
Merry Christmas!

------
Kaizeras
Весела Коледа!

------
volument
Hyvää joulua!

------
loblollyboy
Merry Xmas

------
mruts
Merry Christmas to all of you!

------
sonnyblarney
Merry Christmas from Ottawa.

------
gaius
Merry Christmas!

